# Freebox revolution : impression réseau impossible?



## jlfenaux (26 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, 

Je viens d'installer la freebox revolution. J'y ai connecté sur l'un des ports ethernet mon imprimante brother HL-5250DN.

Dans les préférences système/ imprimantes et fax, lorsque je demande l'ajout d'une imprimante, cette dernière est bien visible par bonjour. 

Je valide donc l'ajout, mais impossible alors d'imprimer, même une page d'essai. 

J'obtiens le message d'erreur suivant :
problème réversible*: impossible de se connecter à limprimante*; nouvel essai dans 30 secondes

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà été confronté au même problème ? Avez-vous trouvé une solution ?

Merci


----------



## Letabilis (28 Mars 2011)

Voici un tuto que j'ai fait pour un autre forum 

Assurez vous préalablement de brancher votre imprimante au port USB de votre Freebox et de la mettre sous tension.

*ETAPE 1*









> Rendez vous dans la console de gestion de votre freebox à l'adresse :
> http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/
> Aller dans l'onglet NAS puis PARTAGE WINDOWS.
> Le groupe de travail par défaut est WORKGROUP et le nom netbios FREEBOX.
> ...


*ETAPE 2*








> Rendez vous dans les préférences système et cliquez sur le menu *Imprimantes et FAX*


*ETAPE 3*








> Sélectionnez ensuite le petit + afin d'ajouter une imprimante.


*ETAPE 4*








> Aller dans l'onglet Windows, puis cliquez sur WORKGROUP puis freebox


*ETAPE 5*








> Une fenêtre devrait apparaitre vous demandant vos identifiants :
> - Si vous n'avez pas activé l'accès identifié dans l'étape 1, vous pouvez directement vous connecter en invité et cliquez sur Se Connecter.
> - Si vous l'avez activé, vous n'avez donc qu'à renseigner votre nom et votre mot de passe puis cliquez sur Se Connecter.


*ETAPE 6*











> Le système va identifier tout seul l'imprimante (sous le nom Q8160B dans mon exemple)
> Il va vous être possible de la renommer comme bon vous semble (HP via Freebox dans mon exemple)
> Et il va vous falloir ensuite choisir le pilote qui correspond à votre imprimante.


*ETAPE 7 (facultative)*








> Après avoir correctement ajouté votre imprimante, il vous sera possible de la définir comme imprimante par défaut comme dans l'exemple.


Et voilà j'espère que ce tuto aura pu t'être utile ​


----------



## lineakd (10 Mai 2011)

@letabilis, je n'arrive pas à imprimer même en suivant ton tutoriel. 
Je suis sous Mac OS 10.6.7, une freebox 6 et une imprimante "canon pixma ip3000".
Les 7 étapes se passent bien mais la canon n'imprime aucune demande de ma part et les supprimes après quelques instants.


----------



## ej78 (10 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir,
Même problème avec la V6 Révolution (tutoriel suivi à la lettre) alors que cela fonctionnait avec la V5 HD.
L'impression à partir de PC fonctionne parfaitement...
Merci !


----------



## lineakd (11 Mai 2011)

@ej78, soit le bienvenu! Mais je ne pourrais t'aider.  
J'ai essayé, en désactivant le pare- feu, à l'étape une de ce tutoriel, j'ai aussi désactivé 'l'accès authentifié" et aussi installé pilote canon 4.83 pour l'ip3000 mais toujours rien.
L'imprimante apparait mais je ne peux rien imprimer. 
L'url d'accés à mon imprimante est : 
 "smb://freebox/Canon%20iP3000", ne serait ce pas le 20%(l'espace) entre canon et ip3000, le fautif et si oui, comment l'enlever? 
Là, je suis largué alors si un ou une freenaute passé par ici... :rose:


----------



## 2young2die (11 Mai 2011)

lineakd a dit:


> @ej78, soit le bienvenu! Mais je ne pourrais t'aider.
> J'ai essayé, en désactivant le pare- feu, à l'étape une de ce tutoriel, j'ai aussi désactivé 'l'accès authentifié" et aussi installé pilote canon 4.83 pour l'ip3000 mais toujours rien.
> L'imprimante apparait mais je ne peux rien imprimer.
> L'url d'accés à mon imprimante est :
> ...



alors :
1 
Télécharges ça :
gutenprint-5.2.7.dmg  (14.5 MB)
http://sourceforge.net/projects/gimp-print/files/gutenprint-5.2/5.2.7/gutenprint-5.2.7.dmg/download

2
ensuite recommences le tuto de Leta
sauf qu'@ l'étape 6 tu choisis le pilote de l'imprimante :
pour toi Canon IP300 + Gutenprint

cf screen :





2
Vieille à bien activer le partage d'imprimante vi@ :
> pref système > partage

*et @ ne pas cocher* dans :
> pref système > Sécurité > Coupe-feu > Avancé
"bloquer toutes les connexions entrantes"

et oilà ça devrait marcher


----------



## lineakd (11 Mai 2011)

@2young2die, viens là que je t'embrasse...  Merci!
Et sa fonctionne aussi sans activer le partage de l'imprimante.
@letabilis, merci pour le tutoriel.
@ej78, tu as réussi?

Résolu pour moi...


----------



## ej78 (11 Mai 2011)

lineakd a dit:


> @2young2die, viens là que je t'embrasse...  Merci!
> Et sa fonctionne aussi sans activer le partage de l'imprimante.
> @letabilis, merci pour le tutoriel.
> @ej78, tu as réussi?
> ...


 
 Trop fort !! Ca fonctionne aussi pour moi ! Re-bises à 2young2die !! 
C'est pas le genre de truc que l'on peut deviner par hasard...la démerde de certains m'épatera toujours !!
Merci encore et bonne continuation à vous !


----------



## 2young2die (18 Mai 2011)

*Imprimer en réseau sur FreeBox Révolution OSX 10.4/10.5*






faites un tour sur :
http://localhost:631/printers/?

et vous devriez voir votre imprimante connectée






sinon déclarez-la = "home" + add printer

Cliquez sur "Ajouter une imprimante". La fenêtre ci-dessous souvre.*
Remplissez les informations comme vous le désirez, cest juste une personnalisation de la configuration.
*Sur la fenêtre suivante, choisissez dans le menu déroulant "AppSocket"
Dans la fenêtre suivante, entrez lURL*: socket*://mafreebox.freebox.fr:9100
Dans la fenêtre suivante, sélectionnez votre imprimante
A la fin de la procédure, le système vous demande le nom et le mot de passe administrateur de votre Mac.
Mettez ceux que vous utilisez habituellement.


et retour sur les pref du Mac > cliquez sur le +





elle devrait alors apparaitre via l'onglet
"Navigateur par défaut"






etHop 



​


----------



## johnleg (29 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous et merci de vos tuto, malgrés le fait qu'ils soient très précis ça bloque tjs de mon côté.

je vous explique :
j'ai un mac book pro avec snow 10.6 et une freebox V6.

j'ai suivi les étapes et je n'arrive pas à voir l'imprimante à l'étape 6.

Pour infos j'ai une ligne free dans mon bureau, un branchement tel pour adsl free, 2 branchement ethernet dans le "mur" (pour le réseau avec les autres bureaux et autres imprimantes).

- Quand je me connecte directement "au mur" je peu imprimer sur l'imprimante hp laser 4250 et je capte la connexion internet du réseau des autres bureaux (leneuf).

- Quand je me connecte à ma freebox (et me cable en ethernet sur le réseau du "mur") je capte mon internet (normal par ma ligne adsl) mais n'arrive plus à imprimer.

et là je bloque je n'arrive pas à entrer en connexion avec l'imprimante alors que je peux capter le réseau local des autres bureaux....

quelqu'un à une petite idée ?


----------



## da capo (29 Juin 2011)

ben si tu as deux réseaux, c'est normal.

c'est comme l'eau froide et l'eau chaude sur deux robinets différents. Pas de mitigeur, pas d'eau tiède.


----------



## 2young2die (29 Juin 2011)

Questions bêtes
 ¿ ton imprimante est bien branchée à ta friteuze en usb ?
 ¿ as-tu suivi correctement ce tuto ?
 ¿ @ quelle des étapes bloques-tu ?


----------



## johnleg (30 Juin 2011)

da capo a dit:


> ben si tu as deux réseaux, c'est normal.
> 
> c'est comme l'eau froide et l'eau chaude sur deux robinets différents. Pas de mitigeur, pas d'eau tiède.



arf mince je pensais pouvoir utiliser ma freebox et avec un autre cable éthernet choper l'imprimante réseau...

si j'ai bien compris je ne peux pas connecter mon réseau (freebox) au réseau local des autres bureaux ?

reteste ce matin donc c'est la "merdouille" je capte même plus l'imprimante par éthernet depuis mon mac (sans la freebox)...

ne serait-ce pas les maj de snow 10.6.8 qui fait des siennes ?



2young2die a dit:


> Questions bêtes&#8230;
> &#8226; ¿ ton imprimante est bien branchée à ta friteuze en usb ?
> &#8226; ¿ as-tu suivi correctement ce tuto ?
> &#8226; ¿ @ quelle des étapes bloques-tu ?



- heuu nan en ethernet (réseau local)
- oui mais ça beug à l'étape 6 je vois "freebox" mais pas d'imprimante réseau

bouuuuuuuu lol

autre hypothèse :
cables droits ou croisés ou un de chaque pour relier mon ordi à ma freebox et de ma freebox au réseau local ?


----------



## 2young2die (30 Juin 2011)

johnleg a dit:


> arf mince je pensais pouvoir utiliser ma freebox et avec un autre cable éthernet choper l'imprimante réseau...
> 
> si j'ai bien compris je ne peux pas connecter mon réseau (freebox) au réseau local des autres bureaux ?
> 
> ...



aucun PB en 10.6.8

ton imprimante à donc une carte ethernet
Tes drivers sont-ils à jours ? et compatibles osx ?


----------



## johnleg (30 Juin 2011)

oui l'imprimante à une carte ethernet, c'est une HP laserjet 4250.

pour les drivers j'ai été voir chez apple (m'a fait télécharger les derniers drivers 2.6 de chez hp) et j'ai aussi télécharger les gutenprint-5.2.7.dmg.

pour être plus précis :

quand je fais :
- préférences sys=>imprim & fax => + => par défault je vois l'imprimante (hp 4250 Bonjour) et toutes celles du réseau (bonjour et bonjour partagé)

mais quand je veux l'ajouter pas de contact avec elle.
pas de lien non plus sur l'adresse ip de l'imprimante : 192.168.0.2
ni via workgroup=>FREEBOX


j'ai essayer plusieurs manip mais sans succès.

- petite question dois-je faire une manip sur l'imprimante (sans dérégler tout le system ?)
pour que je puise la voir via le réseau ?
- la nature des cables ethernet importe peu (croisé ou droit )?


----------



## johnleg (30 Juin 2011)

careboy a dit:


> Bonjour à tous et merci de vos tuto, malgrés le fait qu'ils soient très précis ça bloque tjs de mon côté.



me too lol


----------



## 2young2die (30 Juin 2011)

@ johnleg :

tu as lu ça ?¿ :
http://bizsupport1.austin.hp.com/bc/docs/support/SupportManual/c00267061/c00267061.pdf

et pour les autres, interrogez-vous plutôt sur votre façon de suivre les tutos&#8230;
peut être avez-vous raté une étape ou pas correctement réalisée celle-ci&#8230;


----------



## johnleg (30 Juin 2011)

2young2die a dit:


> @ johnleg :
> 
> tu as lu ça ?¿ :
> http://bizsupport1.austin.hp.com/bc/docs/support/SupportManual/c00267061/c00267061.pdf
> ...



merci pour l'infos je lis ça et je fais le point ici (j'espère ne pas trop m'embrouiller lol)


----------



## johnleg (30 Juin 2011)

est-ce que la page de configuration pourrait nous donner des indications importantes ? 
je l'ai sous la main ^-^


----------



## da capo (30 Juin 2011)

Je parlais de robinets avant mais à y réfléchir, on doit pour ajouter un mitigeur...

question :
- le réseau derrière la box Neuf/Sfr quelle classe d'adresse ? 192.168.0.xxx ? 192.168.1.xxx ? autre ?
- même question pour la freebox v6

autre question : pourquoi deux box ?


----------



## johnleg (30 Juin 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Je parlais de robinets avant mais à y réfléchir, on doit pour ajouter un mitigeur...
> 
> question :
> - le réseau derrière la box Neuf/Sfr quelle classe d'adresse ? 192.168.0.xxx ? 192.168.1.xxx ? autre ?
> ...



2 box car plusieurs bureaux dans Même local avec différentes associations. J'ai une ligne FT perso (enfin plus maintenant car dégroupage ttale) et tous les bureaux sont raccorder en ethernet (si je veux que peux utiliser le reséau local et de fait utiliser l'imprimante réseau et en sus internet sur le neuf mais bon y'a 15 personne dessus alors ...)


feuille config imprimante 
ip adress : 192.168.0.2 
server dns : 192.168.1.1
default gateway : 192.168.0.254


adresse réseau freebox : 192.168.1.254

pour le neuf heuuuu

mais bon je suis pas sur de mon coup, comme c'est pas moi qui ai confgurer tous ça...

au fait le début de ma plage (de ma freebox) est 192.168.1.1 ça coince pas avec l'adresse ip de l'imprimante ?


----------



## da capo (30 Juin 2011)

johnleg a dit:


> 2 box car plusieurs bureaux dans Même local avec différentes associations. J'ai une ligne FT perso (enfin plus maintenant car dégroupage ttale) et tous les bureaux sont raccorder en ethernet (si je veux que peux utiliser le reséau local et de fait utiliser l'imprimante réseau et en sus internet sur le neuf mais bon y'a 15 personne dessus alors ...)
> 
> 
> feuille config imprimante
> ...



ok.

Et question adresses de tes interfaces :

peux-tu préciser quand les 2 reéseaux sont activés simultannément, pour wifi (freebox) et ethernet (neuf box) quels sont les :
- adresses respectives,
- passerelles,
- masques

et accessoirement ce que tu vois comme machines connectées etc...


----------



## johnleg (30 Juin 2011)

da capo a dit:


> ok.
> 
> Et question adresses de tes interfaces :
> 
> ...



mmm bon je vais essayé de ne pas me planté :love:

j'ai coupé le wifi de la freebox et passe par cable ethernet (cf les ondes de la mort qui tue lol)

je te dis ça demain je suis plus au taf lol

sinon ce qui est étrange c'est même quand je branche direct sur le mur en ethernet (donc pas en passant par la freebox) ça n'imprime plus (alors qu'avant j'y arrivait)

et encore plus étrange je peux entrer sur les ordi des autres bureaux mais pas de visu de l'imprimante (sauf sur imprimante par défault mais après ça bug)

wait and seee

au fait chu une quiche en config réseau (héhé ça a du se voir lol) d


----------



## johnleg (1 Juillet 2011)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/641/scan111810000.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/40/scan111810001.jpg/

voilouu au passage les pages de config de l'imprimante

j'ai fait un test de ping pour l'adresse de l'imprimante

PING 192.168.0.2 (192.168.0.2): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 192.168.0.2: icmp_seq=0 ttl=64 time=0.049 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.2: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.063 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.2: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.076 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.2: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=0.077 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.2: icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=0.079 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.2: icmp_seq=5 ttl=64 time=0.077 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.2: icmp_seq=6 ttl=64 time=0.074 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.2: icmp_seq=7 ttl=64 time=0.078 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.2: icmp_seq=8 ttl=64 time=0.079 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.2: icmp_seq=9 ttl=64 time=0.070 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.2: icmp_seq=10 ttl=64 time=0.078 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.2: icmp_seq=11 ttl=64 time=0.047 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.2: icmp_seq=12 ttl=64 time=0.078 ms
...
^C
--- 192.168.0.2 ping statistics ---
72 packets transmitted, 72 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 0.038/0.074/0.091/0.008 ms
macbook-pro...


----------



## johnleg (8 Juillet 2011)

bon après pas mal de bidouille ça coince encore.

dans l'idée puis-je mettre mon mac en wifi avec ma freebox et mettre un cable ethernet vers le réseau local des bureaux pour capter l'imprimante réseau ? (en prenant compte qu'une autre ligne free passe par le réseau local en même temps que l'imprimante ?)

pour l'instant je n'arrive qu'a faire l'un ou l'autre mais pas les 2


----------



## Letabilis (21 Juillet 2011)

Bon et bien depuis mon passage au Lion ce tuto ne marche plus 
D'autant plus frustrant que la seul chose qui merde avec mon passage au dernier félin est la Freebox V6.

Que ça soit pour se connecter au NAS (un vrai bordel) ou imprimer (pu possible).

Donc si quelqu'un a la solution, il est le bienvenu hein


----------



## 2young2die (21 Juillet 2011)

Letabilis a dit:


> Bon et bien depuis mon passage au Lion ce tuto ne marche plus
> D'autant plus frustrant que la seul chose qui merde avec mon passage au dernier félin est la Freebox V6.
> 
> Que ça soit pour se connecter au NAS (un vrai bordel) ou imprimer (pu possible).
> ...



La solution est toujours la même et tu la connais :
> toujours attendre 6 mois avant d'installer un nouvel OS pour que des personnes telles que toi se fassent les dents dessus et que tous les nouveaux problèmes qu'il génère soient identifiés & solutionnés


----------



## Letabilis (21 Juillet 2011)

C'est pour ça qu'on (que tu) me surnomme bétabilis 

J'aime bien jouer les aventuriers, je cherche juste à avancer mon exploration ^^


----------



## 2young2die (21 Juillet 2011)

skoi le pb avec le Nas ?¿
La fonction &#63743;+K ne fonctionne plus ?¿


----------



## Letabilis (21 Juillet 2011)

2young2die a dit:


> skoi le pb avec le Nas ?¿
> La fonction &#63743;+K ne fonctionne plus ?¿



Si mais devoir se reconnecter à chaque fois c'est loin d'être une révolution lorsque dans l'OS précédent le nas était disponible en permanence sans aucun réglage lol
Il y a bien une possibilité d'automatiser la manip à chaque démarrage, mais c'est bête d'en passer par là. 

Mais le pire reste le serveur d'impression. Impossible de le refaire marcher.
Que ça soit via la méthode utilisée pour la freebox HD ou la V6


----------



## 2young2die (21 Juillet 2011)

Letabilis a dit:


> Si mais devoir se reconnecter à chaque fois c'est loin d'être une révolution lorsque dans l'OS précédent le nas était disponible en permanence sans aucun réglage lol
> Il y a bien une possibilité d'automatiser la manip à chaque démarrage, mais c'est bête d'en passer par là.



tu peux pas l'ajouter à :
> Pref système > Compte > Ouvertures au démarrage ?



Letabilis a dit:


> Mais le pire reste le serveur d'impression. Impossible de le refaire marcher.
> Que ça soit via la méthode utilisée pour la freebox HD ou la V6



> ça sent l'appel @ la hotline Mac de Frite tout ça lol


----------



## Letabilis (21 Juillet 2011)

2young2die a dit:


> tu peux pas l'ajouter à :
> > Pref système > Compte > Ouvertures au démarrage ?



Apparemment ça marche pas.

Mais bon ya pas mort d'homme, je vais continuer à jouer les aventuriers 
Tout le reste est ok, je n'ai aucun bug/souci à déplorer, c'est déjà plus que bien


----------



## 2young2die (22 Juillet 2011)

2 pistes :
http://www.mac4ever.com/news/63965/les_nas_ne_sont_pas_tous_prets_pour_lion_maj/
+
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/209342/os-x-lion-en-cas-de-problemes-avec-les-disques-reseau

sans oublier ça au passage :
http://www.mac4ever.com/news/63957/lion_resoudre_le_probleme_des_disques_ntfs/

mais y'en a tellement que, comme d'habitude en cas de nouvel OS de la &#63743;, que la liste est très longue 


mouarf vive les ß3t4t3$t3u®$


----------



## 2young2die (23 Juillet 2011)

Solution NAS FreeBox Revolution / Lion :

1) Ouvrir Applescript (utilitaires)
2) Tapez:
tell application « Finder »
try
mount volume « smb://freebox » as user name « GUEST »
delay 1
end try
end tell
3) « Enregistrer sous » « freebox » en tant quapplication et glissez-là dans votre dossier « Applications ».
4) Allez dans les Préférences système, puis dans « Utilisateurs et groupes », choisissez votre profil, allez sur longlet « Ouverture », cliquez sur le « + », ajoutez lapplication « freebox » depuis le dossier « Applications » et masquez lapplication en cochant la case appropriée.
5) Redémarrez votre Mac,  attendez quelques secondes et votre NAS V6 apparaîtra.

Merci @ Free4&#63743;


----------



## Letabilis (23 Juillet 2011)

Letabilis a dit:


> Il y a bien une possibilité d'automatiser la manip à chaque démarrage, mais c'est bête d'en passer par là.



Quand je parlais d'automatiser la manip c'est bien de ça que je parlais.
Mais c'est gentil d'avoir cherché :love:

J'en discutais avec *Jono13* sur ce fil qui d'ailleurs rajoute le script pour ceux qui (comme moi) ne se connecte pas en invité. 

C'est juste que je préfère que mon mac trouve la FB tout seul comme un grand plutôt que de lui dire d'aller la chercher à chaque démarrage.

Bon, de toute façon, pour ma part j'utilise le NAS principalement pour balancer mes vidéos dessus sans avoir à trimbaler une clé usb ou de passer par l'UPnP AV.
Du coup j'ai fais un &#63743;+K pour me connecter à la freebox, créé un alias du dossier vidéo, que j'ai déplacé dans mon dossier téléchargement. Comme çà à l'arriver d'un film par exemple, soit je le place dans l'alias soit je le stock sur le mac ^^ 

Je pense, de toute façon, qu'il n'y aura que par le biais d'une maj de la freebox que le pb sera réglé


----------



## freezet (25 Juillet 2011)

Depuis 3 semaines que j'ai la V6, la vie est devenue impossible. Impossible d'imprimer en wifi. J'ai fait tous les forums, la hotline de free, celle de canon et ce, plusieurs fois.
Pour free, c'était par acquis de conscience mais bon!
Quant à Canon, à part être très aimables, c'est la motivation qui manque...

Donc quand j'ai aperçu ce fil dans MacG, je mes suis précipitée, sûre que mes ennuis allaient s'envoler.
 Eh bien non....
Bon, je pense avoir suivi correctement le tuto de Letabilis puis celui de 2young2die.
Mais voila où ça bloque : ds workgroup/freebox/l'imprimante n'apparait pas, après nom et mdp.

Cependant après configuration de mafreebox:9100,
Quand je fais "+" dans les prefs imprimante, je vois bien la nouvelle imprimante ds Bonjour et Bonjour partagé (et c'est nouveau) mais ensuite quand il faut choisir le pilote, je n'ai pas le choix ip4000R+CUPS+GutenPrint.
seulement le choix ip4000R.
Pourtant Gutenprint est installé de frais, CUPS configuré.

Si vous pouviez m'aider et me tirer du désespoir où je suis....


----------



## Letabilis (26 Août 2011)

*Bon ben voilà, depuis la mise à jour 1.1.1, le tuto d'impression (de la page précédente) devient valide avec Mac OSX Lion sans aucune modif* 

Le NAS se remonte aussi tout seul à nouveau 

Et surtout un ajout, au combien important pour moi, la comptabilité airplay :love:


----------



## Gomax (7 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour Letabilis

J'explique: je suis en 10.6.8 avec Freebox V6 1.1.3 reçue hier en remplacement de la V5
Tout fonctionne sauf le serveur d'impression avec une Canon MP 610 en USB sur freebox avec pilote Gutenprint 5.2.7
Le fameux message "problème réversible*: lhôte du réseau «*mafreebox.freebox.fr*» est occupé ; nouvel essai dans " fait que rien ne se passe.

J'ai suivi ton tuto, dès l'étape 1 c pas pareil, je ne vois pas apparaître le nom de Netbios freebox.
Bon, ensuite avec identification ou sans je ne dépasse pas l'étape 5
Après connexion à workgroup/freebox dans l'onglet ouindoze, je ne retrouve pas la main dans la fenêtre "Ajouter une imprimante" 
le système n'attribue aucun nom particulier et je suis scotché là

Et je ne suis pas encore à Lion !
Si tes lumières sont allumées merci

PS j'ajoute que j'ai d'abord essayé les méthodes plus classiques via l'onglet IP  et via CUPS 1.4.7 et rien ne fonctionne comme en V5.
j'avais déjà bcp galéré avec la V5 sur ce sujet, c'est rebelote avec la V6 
Par contre le NAS monte tout seul sur le bureau et tout va bien de ce côté :rateau:

Enfin pour enrager un peu plus, j'ai utilisé cette imprimante (avec V5) sous ouindoze virtualisé sur mon Mac et là, toutes les fonctions imprimantes fonctionnent parfaitement avec le pilote Canon. Ce qui n'était pas le cas en OSX avec le pilote Canon qui lui ne fonctionne pas du tout. Et celui de Gutenprint est très très minimaliste.
De quoi enrager pour un mac addict depuis 1986 qui croit dur comme fer que tout est plus simple sur mac !


----------



## Jech (2 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

désolé de faire remonter ce vieux post, mais je n'arrive pas à installer mon imprimante (une Canon IP4000), branchée derrière une freebox V6 sur mon Mac.

Je précise qu'elle fonctionnait bien jusqu'à 15 jours environ, puis, du jour au lendemain, les impressions restaient bloquées dans le spool.

J'ai désinstallé l'imprimante, et depuis, impossible de la ré-installer.

Lorsque je suis la procédure à la page 1 de ce topic, je n'ai rien à l'étape 4 (les fenêtres sont vides : pas de workgroup, ni de freebox).

quelqu'un aurait une idée ?

Merci.


----------



## Jech (3 Novembre 2011)

Bon, ben je m'auto réponds...

je viens de trouver une solution, je vous la donne au cas où ça puisse vous servir.

En fait, la fenêtre "workgroup" était vide : pas de workgroup, et donc, pas de Freebox.

J'ai débranché, re-branché l'imprimante, rebouté la freebox... rien à faire.

Puis, j'ai eu l'idée de brancher l'imprimante sur le port USB à l'*avant de la freebox*... et là, sans savoir pourquoi, le "workgroup" est apparu, ainsi que "freebox" et mon imprimante.

Le driver "Canon IP4000" ne fonctionnait pas. J'ai donc choisi le driver "Canon IP4000 *Gutenprint*", et ça marche !!!

Bon, comme le câble USB en façade ça fait moche, j'ai tenté de le rebrancher à l'arrière... et ça marche également aussi bien.

Incroyable...


----------



## Gomax (7 Novembre 2011)

On parle beaucoup de Révolution mais c'est quoi au juste ?

Celle de Free est fragile et inconséquente.
Tu auras remarqué que le port USB de façade est au bout d'un câble branché sur l'un des ports USB de l'arrière !
Donc rien à voir avec ton changement de prise mais à voir avec le fait que la Révolution n'est pas bien en marche.

Pour ma part, avec la mise à jour récente des pilotes Canon, j'ai quelque peu avancé.
Grace au tuto j'arrive (une fois sur 5 tentatives seulement) à voir afficher workgroup/freebox/mon-imprimante et j'arrive même à imprimer une page de test sur l'imprimante. Formidable.:rateau:
Mais dès que je lance un job d'impression plus rien ne se passe, nada. Je n'ai plus de message d'erreur comme avant, mais ça n'imprime pas. 

La revolution est donc bancale et des manuvres rigoureusement identiques donnent des résultats différents. Par exemple, j'ai voulu changer le nom de "workgroup" en autre chose. Même après redémarrage de la Freebox, le nom n'est pas changé sauf qu'au bout d'un nième essai, j'ai vu apparaître les 2 noms "workgroup" et sur une autre ligne celui que j'avais modifié.

Il est possible que cela soit aussi lié à Mac OSX.
Du temps de la V5 j'avais observé que mon imprimante Canon MP610, toujours la même fonctionnait parfaitement en connexion Freebox mais sous Ouindoze XP virtualisé sur mon Mac. Un comble :rateau:
À cette époque le pilote Gutenprint apportait un service minimum sous OSX.
Avec la Révolution, plus rien ne fonctionne, pas même le pilote Gutenprint.

Bon, avec un bon et long câble, j'imprime en connexion directe USB sur le MacBook en attendant mieux


----------



## Jech (16 Novembre 2011)

En tout cas, pour moi ça a marché, et je n'ai plus de soucis d'impression.


----------



## DadanePitbull (12 Février 2012)

Merci pour ces tutos !

J'ai un de mes macbook (10.7.3) qui a bien marché avec, l'autre macbookpro (10.7.3)ne "voit"pas - listing vide a l'étape 4 du tuto- le réseau workgroup de la freebox V6... du coup impossible de s'en servir et d'imprimer.
Une idée de cette asymétrie de réseau ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Février 2012)

Letabilis a dit:


> _tuto clair et concis_



Salut, 

Sur X.7.3, le tuto fonctionne chez moi de A à Z mais ça n'imprime pas. J'ai une erreur dans l'état de la file d'attente. Une idée de ce que ça peut être?


----------



## dubbs (16 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous.
Désolé pour le "déterrage" de sujet.
J'avais suivi ce tuto avec mon ancien macbook Pro, sans aucun souci tout fonctionnait parfaitement.
Je viens de changer de Mac, je suis donc maintenant sous Lion 10.7.3...
Et la, pas de souci pour aller chercher et installer l'imprimante.
Par contre au moment d'imprimer, toutes les impressions sont suspendues et j'ai le message d'erreur "Authentification Obligatoire"....
Quelqu'un aurait-il une piste pour moi ??

Par avance, Merci !!!


----------



## 2young2die (16 Avril 2012)

dubbs a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> Désolé pour le "déterrage" de sujet.
> J'avais suivi ce tuto avec mon ancien macbook Pro, sans aucun souci tout fonctionnait parfaitement.
> Je viens de changer de Mac, je suis donc maintenant sous Lion 10.7.3...
> ...



ton login + pass de ta page :
http://mafreebox.freebox.fr
¿ non ?​


----------



## sapeur (9 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai troqué ma FB v4 contre une FB v5 + boitier HD, et j'ai tenté la connexion de mon EPSON Stylus D120 sur le port USB au dos de la FB, après avoir installé Gutenprint dernière version mais là où ça pêche, c'est que lorsque j'entre l'adresse "mafreebox.freebox.fr" avec un butineur quelconque, j'ai le message : "Forbidden
You don't have permission to access this file on this server.
Cheyenne/2.2.8 Server at localhost Port 80".

C'est grave docteur ?

Comment faire pour que mon EPSON puisse fonctionner pour mon MBPro, mon iMac 24", tous deux sous SnowLéopard 10.6.8 et un PC (ma fille) sous XP Pro tous en réseau ?

Merci par avance pour vos astuces.

Olivier


----------



## lady vain (15 Juillet 2012)

dubbs a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> Désolé pour le "déterrage" de sujet.
> J'avais suivi ce tuto avec mon ancien macbook Pro, sans aucun souci tout fonctionnait parfaitement.
> Je viens de changer de Mac, je suis donc maintenant sous Lion 10.7.3...
> ...



Bonjour,
L'identifiant et mot de passe sont ceux de votre session sur Lion, c'est à dire ce que vous tapez lorsque vous allumez l'ordinateur. Ceci dit, pour que ça fonctionne, il faut avoir renseigné ce nom d'utilisateur sur le site de gestion de la freebox (http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/) dans la rubrique NAS > paramètres des partages windows > en dessous d'accès authentifié qui doit être vert. 
 Une fois que ça fonctionne il suffit de cocher la case "mémoriser le mot de passe dans le trousseau" pour que l'authentification se fasse automatiquement par la suite. 
J'ai bien essayé de désactiver l'authentification mais je n'ai pas trouvé mieux. 
J'espère que ça répondra à votre question.


----------



## tsss (15 Juillet 2012)

sapeur a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai troqué ma FB v4 contre une FB v5 + boitier HD, .....



On parle d'une V5 non ?

Si c'est bien ça, il y a juste à ajouter connecter l'imprimante sur le port USb de la V5 puis ajouter l'imprimante dans les pref' système > imprimante > .... 

Utiliser paramètres de connexion suivants :

Other network printer : internet Printing Protocol (ipp)
Connection : socket://mafreebox.freebox.fr:9100
Name : mafreebox.freebox.fr

après ça marche ... peut être !


----------



## guillaume_o (5 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai bien suivi tout la démarche à effectuer pour pouvoir imprimer via la freebox serveur V6. Tout fonctionne très bien.

J'ai essayer de faire la même chose en connectant mon imprimante à ma freebox player. Mais je ne trouve pas l'imprimante sur le réseau.

Est-ce qu'il existe une solution pour imprimer via la freebox player?

Merci de votre aide.


----------

